# [WIP]Ultimate Kernel for Stratosphere



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

So I made the guide for compiling the stock kernel: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29378-how-toguidecompile-the-stratosphere-stock-kernel/

The next step is to get the initramfs files from a stock phone.

KnightCrusader's kernel source has the files but they're modified already, and actually I think he got them from another dev who probably modified them. The rooting guide by KnightCrusader has a download for the stock zImage file but I have no idea where that came from either.

Anyone have some useful information? I am not sure how we can get the pure stock initramfs files.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't help you with the files, sorry, but I must ask, what exactly is it your kernel will do differently?

EDIT: It's just occurred to me, my dad has a rooted, but stock, Stratosphere. I can see if I can get the files from that, but it won't be until probably Friday at the earliest.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll help too! My strat is used for music.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a completely stock strat. Not even rooted. If there's any way to pull the files you need from the computer, please PM me. I don't know much about development, but if there's a way I will do it for you. Anything I can do to help. My screen cracked and it doesn't even turn on at all, so if there's a way to grab them from my laptop let me know how to do it and I will. Sorry for being such a noob at all of this, it's my first Samsung. I can do it right now FYI.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

p_025 said:


> I have a completely stock strat. Not even rooted. If there's any way to pull the files you need from the computer, please PM me. I don't know much about development, but if there's a way I will do it for you. Anything I can do to help. My screen cracked and it doesn't even turn on at all, so if there's a way to grab them from my laptop let me know how to do it and I will. Sorry for being such a noob at all of this, it's my first Samsung. I can do it right now FYI.


I will certainly keep looking to see if I can get the files, but I'm guessing your screen not working is going to cause a problem. I appreciate the offer all the same.

Thanks all of you for helping. I have been busy the past couple days so I still do not know if it is possible to pull the files from a completely stock phone (some of my searching says no), but I did get a file from somewhere that seems to contain the stock initramfs files. I am going to do some comparisons with the stuff RHCP and KC have released to see if it is identical to either of their files when I get some time.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

*This* is a CWM flashable zip of a dump of the partition the kernel sits on that I pulled before doing any tinkering - i.e. complete stock. The zImage in the stock EI2 recovery zip *here* also has a zImage dump (one that I believe was done by KnightCrusader but don't quote me on that). I also went through and popped open the kernel to get at the initramfs - *here* is what I found. DISCLAIMER - this is all kinds of new territory for me...


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

My wife has a stock strat, if I can have done instructions, I could locate stuff for you. hope this helps.

After edit: just saw dwith post 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> My wife has a stock strat, if I can have done instructions, I could locate stuff for you. hope this helps.
> 
> After edit: just saw dwith post
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the offer anyways!


----------

